# Long HDMI Run



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

I am in the process of setting up my HT room! At this point i have all my speakers installed in the walls and the speaker wires ran to the reciever. Where i am tripping up is with the HDMI cables. I plan on running a HDMI cable from my Reciever to the TV and a HDMI Cable from the cable box to the TV. I also plan on adding a DVD player with an HDMI output. My question is this: I have to run the HDMI cables at least 50 feet. What would be the best cable? Should i use a 22awg cable since it is such a long run? Any suggestions on where i can find a high quality reasonably priced cable? Also is there an easier way to hook all this stuff up rather than home running the cables from component to component? What about a switch? Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

What kind of receiver do you own? Is there a reason you don't want to route video through the receiver?

I'm using an old NAD receiver with no HDMI In/Out. I use optical from my DVD and satellite box to the receiver for audio and use a 2x1 HDMI switcher for video signal, with one HDMI run from the switcher to my front projector.

The switcher and HDMI cable came from monoprice.com., as did all my cabling. Everything works great. My HDMI cable is 25 feet, 22awg CL2.


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a Pioneer VSX-519V-K. I have not thought about running video through the reciever. I thought that HDMI carried audio/video! Maybe i should read the recievers manual????:huh:


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Tacksman said:


> I have a Pioneer VSX-519V-K. I have not thought about running video through the reciever. I thought that HDMI carried audio/video! Maybe i should read the recievers manual????:huh:


I looked up your unit. It has 3 HDMI inputs and one output. You're in good shape. Since it's a basic unit, it does video pass through with no upscaling. That's not necessarily a bad thing. For instance, I use a PS3 as my blu ray/DVD player. It has one of the best upconverters out there. The image quality for DVD's is really good.

I suggest you go ahead and get a blu ray player, they're really not that much more than a good DVD with HDMI and upconverting.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll second DougMac sugestion ....is the easiast way to hook everything up :T.

Just remember that you will need to turn the AVR on to watch any program (or you can connect the SAT directly to TV to avoid this) :innocent:


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey thanks Guiys! im really wet behind the ears when it comes to running all the connections for my HT! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have another question....Here is the type of TV that i have set up. Panasonic - VIERA / 65" Class / 1080p / 600Hz / Plasma HDTV Model: TC-P65S1. What are your opinions regarding using the TV as the center speaker? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tacksman said:


> I have another question....Here is the type of TV that i have set up. Panasonic - VIERA / 65" Class / 1080p / 600Hz / Plasma HDTV Model: TC-P65S1. What are your opinions regarding using the TV as the center speaker? Thanks in Advance!


Can you connect the TV speakers to receive just the center speaker signal from AVR???? ....I don't think so (maybe I'm wrong).

If you're planning to use the TV speakers playing all the audio, I don't recommend it, there's been a couple of times that I forgot to turn them off and when I watch something it sounds funny.

You can phantom the center speaker if you don't have one..... it will sound better :bigsmile:


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

! OK I need help! i purchased a 50 ft. 22 AWG HDMI cable. Plugged it in and it worked fine. Well when i went to push the reciver back in the shelf the cable twisted and the gold connector came off! Using such a heavy gauge is going to present a problem. IT HAS VIRTUALLY NO FLEXABILY! I need the heavier gauge b/c of such a long run. Running the cable thorough my A/V rack is where the problem is! Here is what my thoughts are. 1). Go with a smaller gauge cable or 2). Buy a wall plate to run the cable. I guess i would need two wall plates? Any suggestions would be great. i am able to run the HDMI cable throught the ceiling. HELP! Thanks!:hissyfit:


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Can you connect the TV speakers to receive just the center speaker signal from AVR???? ....I don't think so (maybe I'm wrong).
> 
> If you're planning to use the TV speakers playing all the audio, I don't recommend it, there's been a couple of times that I forgot to turn them off and when I watch something it sounds funny.
> 
> You can phantom the center speaker if you don't have one..... it will sound better :bigsmile:


I DEFINITLY NEED A CENTER SPEAKER WHICH I ALREADY BOUGHT. tURNING OFF THE CENTER SPEAKER THROUGH THE RECIEVER MAKES THE SOUND QUALITY MUCH LESS!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tacksman said:


> I DEFINITLY NEED A CENTER SPEAKER WHICH I ALREADY BOUGHT. tURNING OFF THE CENTER SPEAKER THROUGH THE RECIEVER MAKES THE SOUND QUALITY MUCH LESS!


Please, don't scream, it was just a suggestion....:innocent:



> 1). Go with a smaller gauge cable or 2). Buy a wall plate to run the cable.


Wall plate seems good.

Can you move the AVR so the HDMI doesn't bend???


----------



## Tacksman (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry bout the Caps... I noticed that but too lazy to change! I look at keyboard to type! LOL! 

Dont want and really cant move the AVR! That cable is just so big! 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Would THIS help?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

There also are optical HDMI/HDCP cables available, although they're expensive. They use short, light HDMI copper cables at each end. (Being a newbie, I'll leave it to you to do a Web search.)


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

monoprice also sells a wall plate that greatly helps with the thick cable issue http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=2730&seq=1&format=2 if you are running the thick cable through the wall these work well


----------

